# jungle vail



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I was wondering if these plants would do well in a 55 gal, with sand as substrate, and 60 watts of lighting? Is that enought lighting for these plants? Also i heard that they have a really good root system so I was thinking that they could be planted with out the pot in the sand? Also do they reproduce easily?
Thanks jarred


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> I was wondering if these plants would do well in a 55 gal, with sand as substrate, and 60 watts of lighting? Is that enought lighting for these plants? Also i heard that they have a really good root system so I was thinking that they could be planted with out the pot in the sand? Also do they reproduce easily?
> Thanks jarred


 Ofcourse you will plant them without the pot! Vallisnerias need a lot of light in order to grow well,but if you provide them with suficient lighting and basic fertilization you will be ok!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

So will 60 watts for a 55gal with these plants be enought or what?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

60 watts will be minimum but i believe that you will be ok if you have photocynthetic tubes...


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

are photosynthatic tubes bulbs or what. Also i will be using big all liquid plant food for fertalization.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

my vals are goin crappy









i suggeset u get as much light in there as possible,


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

vals are runners right? What does a "runner" mean?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I tried this, I bought 12 giant vals from my local fish store and put them in sand in my 55. In a week they just turned brown and layin down. I just pulled them out.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

how many watt bulbs did u have and did u use fertalizer?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> vals are runners right? What does a "runner" mean?


 Here is a pic from a Vallisneria with a so called "runner":










Here is also a link with some info:

Vallisneria


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

im so jealous, i wish my vals were doin better and makin other baby vals,


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

micus said:


> im so jealous, i wish my vals were doin better and makin other baby vals,


The biggest thing with vallis is good light and good substrate. Nothing grows easily in sand, it has no CEC, so it doesn't hold nutrients. Before I screwed up and killed most of mine, it got so thick as to be a nuisance plant.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

hmm well i need a nice looking plant that is pretty low maintence that will thrive in 60 watts of lighting and some use of fertalizer. but i would really like the plant to get large and take up lots of space. but i dont want java moss or a javafurn any suggestions?


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

What do you have against java fern? Perhaps you could try a medium anubias.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I just dont like the way they look. Thanks for the suggestion i will keep that in mind.


----------

